# A Couple Of Pot Calls



## James (Jan 25, 2014)

A pink stabilized and dyed Ambrosia Maple Pot Call, And a Florescent Yellow/Green Ambrosia Maple pot call. Messing around with colors this morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice going. I like the stripe.

Ray


----------

